# Couldn't help myself - New Betta(Siamese Fighting Fish)



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I went to the local fish shop yesterday to collect a new powerhead for my Juwel tank and I had a look at the fish and found this young man....


























Please excuse the photos.

If you can make out from the photos that he is a crown tail, various blues through his fins, black eyes and gill plates. 
I was saving my tank for a long finned Dragon, but I couldn't help myself.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a very pretty fish.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw lovely - looks like my 1st ever betta, William


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

nice fish......................


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

I love the Siamese Fighters - he is gorgeous.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Omg!... aint he a wee smasher!!...:thumbsup: i love them i remember wheni work in the pet shop they used to come in the tiniest wee bags ever! 
i have cold water fish but if i was to have tropical again ad deff get one of them!!


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

He is a handsome boy - I do love the fighters.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

ive just set up my tropical fish tank added my first fish last week a few mollies and a platty, i wud love one of those i see them in the shop, the thing is i love the guppies and they are so bright my 10 month old daughter will love them and its not good keeping the bright guppies with the fighter....boo hoo


----------

